# Hymer B644 Leisure battery charging problems



## philfish (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all 
when i hook up my hymer to the mains all the 240 sockets work but the liesure battery dosent charge anybody got any ideas.I have checked all the fuses i can find.also the green light on the main panel dosent light up.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi, some thoughts from my electro-savvy other half

many possibilities but for starters 
are the connections to the leisure battery still OK, does the voltage show on the panel?
If the voltage shows on the panel but the 12V green light does not show then the fault is in a relay or fuse in the leisure circuit
if no voltage showing on the display then is it a completely dead leisure battery - if you disconnect it and try charging it separately does that work? If not replace it
If battery OK then charging circuit needs checking. We have an electronic copy of the electrobloc manual for our 644 which I can send you on a PM if it would help

Chris


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, I had exactly the same problem. It will most probably be the internal fuse in the Electroblock. If you replace this and it blows then your electroblock needs a repair. Far cheaper to send it to Germany for a repair - cost me about £150 including postage.

Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## Steve69 (Dec 31, 2009)

*No charge Leisure battery*

Is the electrobloc switch ON, and cutout button pressed down?
Does the voltage at the battry rise when mains lead connected?
Test the leisure battery (even Halfords for starters!!!)
Disconnect and charge-with smart higher voltage for starters: if it does not hold charge even then, try a substitute battery to check electroblock is outputting charge voltage...

Cheers

SRS


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Post moved to here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-783287.html#783287


----------

